# Conformation for my gelding?



## Kyro (Apr 15, 2012)

He is standing under himself with his back legs, which means that he is uncomfortable with the weight on his front legs. His front legs look a bit awkward too. It could be because of the pictures, but he seems to need a farrier visit asap - his fronts are loooong. After that. I think he will bear his weight better too. 

But he seems like a nice guy. His neck is set lower than I would like, but I doubt it will affect him in lower levels. How far do you plan to go in dressage? How does he move? Would love to see a video


----------



## Kyro (Apr 15, 2012)

Something to keep in mind with his neck and shoulder:



> The way the neck is set on the shoulders is also important for proper balance. Viewed from the side, there should be a smooth transition from shoulder to neck, with the neck set neither too high nor too low. If the neck is so low-set that the horse has hardly any breast below the base of his neck (the neck set on horizontally), he will always seem to be leaning too far forward, traveling heavy in front; he will be hard to collect. He has poor balance and impaired agility. The base of the neck (departure from the chest) should be level with the point of the shoulder or higher. If the head and neck are carried too low, shoulder action is restricted; the forelegs can’t be raised high enough nor forward enough for a good stride, which reduces the horse’s speed and jumping ability.


----------



## aclassicalpaint (Feb 11, 2015)

Thank you! That picture was taken a few months back, he has since filled out and his feet are much better. I'm thinking we'll try to get up to Second Level. He moves much better than you would think, but this video is the only one that gets close enough to doing him justice!:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPbD8sQdjyE


----------



## Kyro (Apr 15, 2012)

I like that he has a nice, consistant trot & canter. He moves much better than the picture would suggest and his feet look a lot nicer! Good job. I think he will do well for you. 

OT but, do you usually ride with draw reins? They are keeping his nose a bit too tucked in, he can't stretch a lot like that. It's hard work for horses to keep their necks in that position for long.. I'd ride without them, if possible. Thats just my opinion of course.


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

I agree, he definitely looks better in the video than the pic.

I also agree about the draw reins. They appear to be too short (?). It doesn't look like he can lift his head at all. Maybe others can weigh in, but I know his poll should be at the highest point and it looks like it is forcing him to bend further down his neck.


----------



## bettyk (Feb 24, 2015)

Hate the draw reins.


----------



## aclassicalpaint (Feb 11, 2015)

That's not me riding in the video. I'm a classical dressage rider, so I ride differently than that. He's only been ridden with draw reins a handful of times. 
Anyway, thank you for your input! I think he's great too


----------



## bettyk (Feb 24, 2015)

Good deal!!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Looks better in the video, but a rider, saddle and movement can be more 'kind' far as a conformation evaluation, then a still shot, without tack
I can also see why so many dressage horses appear behind the vertical, if draw reins are indeed a regular part of training
You can see that horse open his mouth, each time the bit hits mouth, with those draw reins being way more unforgiving, then a good rider using feel !
Sorry, I know, not part of the conformation evaluation, but since the horse was shown ridden with draw reins, had to comment!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

He is a decent horse for sure. I like his neck and shoulder, however his throatlatch is thick and probably because he is being jacked back when ridden. He has nice low knees and hocks, he moves nice too.


----------

